# "Blush" Contestant Todd Homme Found Dead



## fawp (Dec 16, 2008)

This is so sad...

Quote:
Todd Homme from the Lifetime Channel's new reality hit _Blush: The Search for the Next Great Make-Up Artist _was found dead at his New York home, and the cause was under investigation, his mother told TVGuide.com on Monday. He was 23... Read the rest of the article here:Blush Todd Homme Dies 23 Lifetime - Today's News: Our Take | TVGuide.com


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 16, 2008)

omg thats awful.


----------



## speedy (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh, that's terrible.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Dec 16, 2008)

How sad...I wonder how someone so healthy, young, and didn't do drugs just suddenly pass?


----------



## la_chinita (Dec 16, 2008)

That's so sad...I wanted him to win the show. He was such a happy, healthy guy.


----------



## Aprill (Dec 16, 2008)

oh dang


----------



## bCreative (Dec 16, 2008)

OMG! That's terrible!!


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 16, 2008)

Omg, wtf! He's my favorite... I wonder what happen. That's so sad



and he's so young too.


----------



## chocobon (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh that's so sad!


----------



## Rebbierae (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow, that's terrible. I liked him too--now that Farah is gone, I wanted him to win. So I'm clueless here...is that show live, or taped? Isn't the finale on tonight? What does that mean for the show?


----------



## Annelle (Dec 16, 2008)

omg...I didn't recognize the name, but once I saw the face, he was one of the ones who actually seemed nice. He just "died in his sleep"?? "No drugs, alcohol or pills."

I wonder what the actual cause was. That's horrible


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 16, 2008)

OMG That's so horrible!!!! He was my favorite on the show!!


----------



## daer0n (Dec 16, 2008)

Well at least he didnt have a horrible death, no suffering, so honestly it's not so horrible that he died in his sleep, it is sad cause nobody really expected it, but everything happens for a reason.


----------



## brewgrl (Dec 16, 2008)

I love Todd!!!!

He's Part of my Super Hero Duo!

I am really sad about this.


----------



## LovinMakeup (Dec 16, 2008)

He was my favorite! I'm kinda bummed about watching the show again now.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

I've never seen the show, but this is really sad!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 17, 2008)

That is so sad. I never saw the show, so I don't know who he was, but what a shame! My heart goes out to his fam.


----------



## Karren (Dec 17, 2008)

wow... some reality hits reality tv... too sad though...


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## vanilla_sky (Dec 17, 2008)

i just watched the finale... he was saying: "I am so young, i still have so much to learn"... so sad


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i just watched the finale... he was saying: "I am so young, i still have so much to learn"... so sad




. I havent seen the show. Im recording the eps so i can watch it.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Dec 17, 2008)

He was actually one of my good friends from skool. He always promised we'd hang out whenever he came back to San Francisco, but that never happened. I was sooo sad when my friend told me, I was in TOTAL denial, then I checked his sister's myspace and I knew it was true. May my Toddy Bear rest in peace





Though he lived a short life, in that life he did many things we even DREAM of doing: he was a dancer (and even did a Michael Jackson video), designer, model, and of course make-up artist. He accomplished so much, and it just makes me so sad b/c right when things were booming for him, he's just gone like that.

My heart hurts and I cry for him, but I know he's in a better place.

We love you Todd and you always made us smile and laugh


----------



## kaylin_marie (Dec 17, 2008)

Aww gosh, so tragic.


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i just watched the finale... he was saying: "I am so young, i still have so much to learn"... so sad I saw it too, I felt so bad when he said that.


----------

